

iPhone 'Bendgate' May Be Overblown - SuperbCrew
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/28/bengate-consumer-reports_n_5894024.html?utm_hp_ref=technology

======
kallesverige
Well, each and every device will crack if you force it enough. iPhone 6* are
no exceptions. For me, it was surprising that we are talking about 'gate' even
only few consumers have actually complained about it.

